

Color Identification System (for the color blind) - zemanel
http://www.coloradd.net

======
fabiandesimone
I'm colorblind.

I see the value in this system but I'm not sure how does it actually improve
my day to day in the sense that, me not being able to see colors doesn't have
that big of a negative impact on my current day to day. (I wanted to be a
pilot so being colorblind does have a negative impact sometimes)

A few years back I purchased a pair of ChromaGen color glasses that allow me
to see the color red. That was a WTF moment.

The world made sense right then and there: Warning signs, skin, tomatoes, coke
can, etc, etc. Is amazing how different (and greenish) the world is to me.

To be honest I don't use them to much: every time I wear them for long, the
word is full of colors and once I take them off I return to this green(ish)
reality and my mood changes immediately. I feel down right away.

I think I read somewhere that there are around 16.000.000 colorblind people in
the US alone. I think this is a market that would pay big money to be able to
see properly (I payed 1200 euros for a pair of glasses to just help me see the
color red).

I wish someone would find a solution to this.

~~~
silvestrov
It's not for making the colors nicer to look at for you but to avoid you
putting on clothes which doesn't match in colors and look really off-putting
to the non-color-blind (e.g. red pants, pink T-shirt).

~~~
mikerg87
It can be more than that. Think safety. When I drive in Quebec the road signs
are a slightly different hue than used in Ontario. I had a hard time figuring
out which signs were informational - construction after 19h, and the "lane
ends 200m" need different reactions.

As far as clothes, I have a "garanimals" system with numbers to match up
shirts and pants and optionally ties. Hopefully my wife is merciful and
matching my clothes tastefully.

~~~
ebiester
I am not colorblind, but I did read a review in interest. These are not
recommended for driving because they apparently make dim and night more
difficult, and things like tunnels can be a problem.

------
gte910h
They need to use different shapes for the up and down symbols.

Many things that have issue with color independence rotate freely.

~~~
zemanel
Symbols have a lower line for indicating orientation, similar to what is used
to distinguish 6 from 9.

------
0x12
<http://jacquesmattheij.com/Idea+Dump+March+2011+Edition>

#79

Cool!

Maybe when color finally goes bust they can get the domain, it seems like a
much more useful application for such a domain.

~~~
zemanel
I'm at an entrepreneurship conference where the project owner (a designer) is
an invited talker and i had the pleasure of also talking to him directly.

This system is already being implemented, not also here in Portugal (on
subway/street signs, product labels, ink resellers and many more) but across
Europe and Americas (Brasil), apparently.

Since i'm a developer, i immediately considered smartphone and possibly tablet
applications and i hope we will brainstorm it soon :-) i found it a very
exciting and valuable project, and a simple and effective solution to a
complex problem (color blindness).

Augmented reality applications where the 1st thing to come to mind, which
would be awesome! And there are more simple applications that may help not
only color blinded people to learn the code, but also non-color blinded people
to get over an apparently serious stigma [bullying] against color blinded
people.

~~~
0x12
It always upsets me when those that won the genetic lottery in some way or
other piss on those that lost. Anything to help restore the balance here is a
good thing and should be encouraged.

Super stuff, really.

~~~
zemanel
Curiously, when asked how he had the idea of developing that color code (which
was obviously influenced by the fact that the person is an experienced
designer [and teacher]) he replied that, as a kid he was one of the bullies
[group], who picked on other color blinded kid(s) just because he/they
couldn't identify crayon colors.

------
za
Using the same symbol for red and blue (albeit rotated) seems a bit broken. eg
a die with different colors on different faces.

The shapes which currently add up to a square instead need to add up to
something with a rotational symmetry of 1.

------
Thomaschaaf
I was hoping for a site where I could finally enter a hex code or something
and find out what color it is. I find it very hard to differ dark blue and
purple and dark yellows and bright greens.

~~~
jeffreyparker
'WhatColor' is a nice and simple Windows app that names the color under the
cursor. <http://www.hikarun.com/e/>

------
zemanel
pt-pt to en link
[http://translate.google.pt/translate?sl=pt&tl=en&js=...](http://translate.google.pt/translate?sl=pt&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=pt-
PT&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.coloradd.net%2Findex.asp)

